# Uber Says It Will Start Offering Flying Taxis In 2020



## rohit_cs (Jan 17, 2017)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...10ae4b0b6f6014b2a2f?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009

U.S. ride-hailing service Uber Technologies Inc expects to deploy flying taxi services in Dallas-Fort Worth, Texas, and Dubai in 2020, Chief Product Officer Jeff Holden said at the Uber Elevate Summit in Dallas.

Uber's flying taxis will be small, electric aircraft that takeoff and land vertically, or VTOL aircraft, enabling zero operational emissions and quiet enough to operate in cities without disturbing the neighbors.

The company is working with Hillwood Properties to make four vertiports - VTOL hubs with multiple takeoff and landing pads, and charging infrastructure - for Uber in Dallas starting next year, Holden said.

Uber has also teamed up with companies such as Bell Helicopter, Aurora, Pipistrel, Mooney and Embraer to make the flying taxis.

The company, which has partnered with the Dubai government, expects to conduct passenger flights as part of the World Expo 2020 in Dubai.

-----

Because self driving cars were too complicated.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

rohit_cs said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...10ae4b0b6f6014b2a2f?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009
> 
> Because self driving cars were too complicated.


 .. .. .. And the " Pied Piper" of San Francisco led all of the Globalist Investors over the cliff . . .

Meanwhile,it was just another day to the Amish . . .

I swear,if I were younger,I would run off and join the Amish !
Till my fields behind a stout draft horse,a good life.

Something about a wife and 11 kids waiting for me to come in from the fields everyday . . .
( of course kids over 7 would be working in the fields )

Thank you Travis.
For the Redistribution of Wealth during history's worse economic downturn.
Thank you.

Fond memories of my own introduction to farming.
" You like potato's ?"
" here's a sack,follow the tractor".


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Well then.
981 days til 2020.
1345 days til Dec 31, 2020.

Uber claims they can pull this off in 1345 days?
LMAO!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Here's a slice of pie,raised in salute to Travis saving the Govt. Billions.
We might all be on unemployment and food stamps by now.

I don't have to sell stolen motorcycle parts across the continent now
I can Uber instead.
Anyone need a 145" c.I. v - twin ?
Or Amish furniture ???



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Well then.
> 981 days til 2020.
> 1345 days til Dec 31, 2020.
> 
> ...


Shhhhhhhh . . . .
Money is flowing into America .
Who else is doing that ?
Hollywood,motion pictures,the stock market . . . not too many

P.T. BARNUM
" ThE ART OF MONEY GETTING"
first published 1880.

Hurry,hurry,hurry !
Step Right up !
Get in on Flying cars ,TODAYYYYY !


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Cmon ww3!!! Im ready! Im sick of this system that has no help for the people. I remember when you can have a family with the wife at home takeing care of kids. Now you and your wife have to work and dont even know if you can afford kids anymore. Outrages!!!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Cmon ww3!!! Im ready! Im sick of this system that has no help for the people. I remember when you can have a family with the wife at home takeing care of kids. Now you and your wife have to work and dont even know if you can afford kids anymore. Outrages!!!


My money is on a Giant Solar Flare !
It will kill the grid.
Cannibalism will be rampant in the city's within a week.
Forget Robo Cars.
Forget refrigeration.
Better learn how to salt meat in a larder and can foods in jars !


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> My money is on a Giant Solar Flare !
> It will kill the grid.
> Cannibalism will be rampant in the city's within a week.
> Forget Robo Cars.
> ...


You liveing in the south you got gators you can hunt gators. Up north here got bears! Idk whats scarier to hunt


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Well I guess TK went from watching Total Recall (Johnny cabs) to the "World of Tomorrow" (flying cars).
The guy is really into science fiction. 
The idea of flying cars has been around since the 1950's. Check out an old Popular Science or Popular Mechanics. 
Next step, Autonomous Flying Cars (VTOL).
Then "beam me up" UberTransport
And then UberIP (interplanitary)


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

rohit_cs said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...10ae4b0b6f6014b2a2f?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009
> 
> Because self driving cars were too complicated.


Flying Uber Taxis? They'll make perfect target practice for our new F-35's that fly out of Luke AFB which is just outside of Phoenix.


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)




----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Flying Uber Taxis? They'll make perfect target practice for our new F-35's that fly out of Luke AFB which is just outside of Phoenix.


Drones will take em out.


----------



## PettyCab (Apr 2, 2017)

Did they steal this tech from Google like they did with driverless cars?


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

PettyCab said:


> Did they steal this tech from Google like they did with driverless cars?


NO. It was copied from Popular Science, January 1959 issue


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Tom Harding said:


> NO. It was copied from Popular Science, January 1959 issue


I remember those.
My dad kept the Popular Science collection next to the Playboys.
Order of operations:
Playboy, THEN popular Science.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Tom Harding said:


> NO. It was copied from Popular Science, January 1959 issue


And I wonder what Tom McCahill would have said about this nonsense in Popular Mechanics?
He was always a down-to-earth, no-BS kind of guy.
Sounds like Uber yet again looking for new investors, and/or distracting the existing ones and the general public from their very real cashflow issues.



TwoFiddyMile said:


> I remember those.
> My dad kept the Popular Science collection next to the Playboys.
> Order of operations:
> Playboy, THEN popular Science.


So you're going to now tell us he "only bought Popular Science for the photos", I presume?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Flying Uber Taxis? They'll make perfect target practice for our new F-35's that fly out of Luke AFB which is just outside of Phoenix.


Hell they will shoot them down in south dallas...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Sounds like Harry Chapin was onto this a long while back:
"..and me, I'm flying in my taxi".


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

Im driveing trucks till they say "no more fun we control everything" then ill stand up and go with a blaze of glory against the elites


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Jermin8r89 said:


> Cmon ww3!!! Im ready! Im sick of this system that has no help for the people. I remember when you can have a family with the wife at home takeing care of kids. Now you and your wife have to work and dont even know if you can afford kids anymore. Outrages!!!


BREAKING NEWS:
North Korea totally destroyed by stealth fleet of nuclear-armed flying taxis, which the US covertly launched overnight from a rank in Seoul.
Kim Jong Nong reported to be "again having a bad hair day".


----------



## kcdrvr15 (Jan 10, 2017)

You can't even fly a large drone, a large kite ( ultra light acft) or even a hot air balloon with out FAA authorization, which includes flying lessons, ground school, drug testing, acft inspections, insurance and licensing. And Travis K thinks he can go around it ( faa regulations ) like he did with the dot and state and city programs for livery services. This is just another distraction to attract ignorant investors whom have too much greed and not enough commonsense. I predict by 2020 Travis K will be either dead or institutionalized ie in jail.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Can't make terrestrial money.
Might as well take it to the skies?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Jo3030 said:


> Can't make terrestrial money.
> Might as well take it to the skies?


Yep, new service - UberPITS.
Pie In The Sky.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Drones will take em out.


Not here in AZ. Drones will be too busy flying the drugs over Trumps trillion dollar wall. It's awesome to be a border state.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Not here in AZ. Drones will be too busy flying the drugs over Trumps trillion dollar wall. It's awesome to be a border state.


This is whats hard to comprehend isnt their a wall already there? If there is 1 or not its 2017 isnt there sooo many ways you can do to get around a wall? Haha like really?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> This is whats hard to comprehend isnt their a wall already there? If there is 1 or not its 2017 isnt there sooo many ways you can do to get around a wall? Haha like really?


Here in AZ we have our own wall. It's called the right to conceal carry. And trust me when I say we carry.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

They already have flying taxis. They're called helicopters.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

PettyCab said:


> Did they steal this tech from Google like they did with driverless cars?


That Google Kitty Hawk project looks fun.

https://www.google.com/amp/www.thev...ry-page-flying-car-kitty-hawk-flyer-prototype


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

*Uber smoking wrong chemicals.





*
*



*


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

Ok, I just have to ask.

Are they on drugs when they say these things?


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Opioid addiction _IS _real.


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

Jesusdrivesuber said:


> Ok, I just have to ask.
> 
> Are they on drugs when they say these things?


Silicon Singularity is like a lot of smoke.

*



*


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

I can see it now. When these crash; their statement will be "We don't provide the space between our flying car and ground" we don't take responsibility for anything the happens from the moment of takeoff until landing.

When regulators want to charge them fee they will say "we don't force people to think they can fly, we only provide a means for people to think they can fly". 
--"You can't regulate us like a transportation company, we provide people with a way to use their own imagination"


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

The greatest conundrum in 2020. I can fly to my friends but we live in a refrigerator box


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

It'll be like "The Jetsons".


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

LMFAO Uber

losing 3 billion a year on their core business, never turned a profit, no path to profitability, 14.5 billion in investor money blown, nobody in history has ever met someone that would get in an Uber that rolled up with no driver in it(SDC's), but Uber thinks it can pull off The Jetson's ?? not sure what they're smoking but I don't want any

But surely they gotta keep up the snake oil selling bit to keep the idiots that continue investing in this ponzi scheme happy so they keep donating to it.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Yo Travis,
Lots of people are afraid to fly in AIRLINERS!! What makes you think this will be profitable? You'll have to charge people a boatload of money for this service and remember this -- your investors are subsidizing 59 percent of all your fares now!!! What makes you think this will fly (no pun intended, well, maybe) with passengers or investors? Uber's popularity at present is pretty much due to how cheap the rides are.
NOTE TO UBER INVESTORS: STOP THIS PERSON (TRAVIS KALANICK) NOW OR YOU JUST MIGHT REGRET IT VERY MUCH LATER!!!


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Ahhh, yes.

I see the folks at Uber HQ are still smoking crack in their weekly brainstorm meetings.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

They are about to get their SDC's shit down because of the waymo lawsuit


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> You liveing in the south you got gators you can hunt gators. Up north here got bears! Idk whats scarier to hunt


I think gators are easier to handle than bears. Gators main weapons are his tail and mouth.
Bears run too fast.
Bears have claws.
Bears don't have to warm up in the sun.
Bears scare me. Would love to go camping in the mountains in Tenn. Except for . . .Bears.



EX_ said:


> Ahhh, yes.
> 
> I see the folks at Uber HQ are still smoking crack in their weekly brainstorm meetings.


Shhh . . .
The bathroom tile Uber logo is about to line up . . .



jonhjax said:


> Yo Travis,
> Lots of people are afraid to fly in AIRLINERS!! What makes you think this will be profitable? You'll have to charge people a boatload of money for this service and remember this -- your investors are subsidizing 59 percent of all your fares now!!! What makes you think this will fly (no pun intended, well, maybe) with passengers or investors? Uber's popularity at present is pretty much due to how cheap the rides are.
> NOTE TO UBER INVESTORS: STOP THIS PERSON (TRAVIS KALANICK) NOW OR YOU JUST MIGHT REGRET IT VERY MUCH LATER!!!


Weight is a consideration when flying.
Uber couldn't care less about it when WEIGHT overloads our cars destroying them.
Aircraft can fall out of the sky when overloaded. Lot of messy pieces to pick up then.
Does anyone think our UNSUPERVISED passengers would be honest for a second about weight and baggage weight ?
NEVER HAPPEN !
I used to fly everyday in helicopters.
Smaller aircraft are very much regulated by weight.
Their response handling regarding emergency situations is also greatly affected by weight.
When you have to turn sideways to avoid one springing up un announced from a nearby airfield while you are coming in for landing,you FEEL the difference of overeloading. 500 feet may not seem like a lot. When you are looking at the ground through a 1/8" plexiglass window with a firewall for a twin star turbine at your back,it is more than enough distance to fall from.

We had a good long talk about sneaking frozen fish in from offshore and lying about weight and bag weight after that one.



BurgerTiime said:


> I can see it now. When these crash; their statement will be "We don't provide the space between our flying car and ground" we don't take responsibility for anything the happens from the moment of takeoff until landing.
> 
> When regulators want to charge them fee they will say "we don't force people to think they can fly, we only provide a means for people to think they can fly".
> --"You can't regulate us like a transportation company, we provide people with a way to use their own imagination"


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Ever look up in a big city and notice there are no small aircraft flying above? Or, if there are, they are in the takeoff or landing pattern for the airport? The reason is, all airspace over most major cities is restricted and controlled. You can't fly through it without permission and instructions. This is just another way for TK to scam investment money.


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

I'd much rather catch a gator than a bear. Gators can't see directly in front of themselves or behind them. I used to work at Everglades Alligator Farm in Florida City, Florida and got to know a lot about alligators. If you grab a good sized on by its tail you can stretch it out and get on its back if you want to. This is how alligator wrestlers do their thing. Just do this on a gator that's about 8 or 9 feet long. The smaller ones move around too much and the larger ones can walk around with you on their backs! If you walk directly in front of an alligator you can literally tap it on its nose! It knows something is there but can't see it. It will open its mouth and hiss but not usually attack, but if you get to the front and side of it you're in trouble. We actually tapped gators on the nose occasionally during gator shows.
SPECIAL DISCLAIMER!!! I DO NOT ADVISE ANYONE TO GO OUT AND TRY TO CATCH AN ALLIGATOR. THIS SHOULD ONLY BE DONE BY PROPERLY TRAINED INDIVIDUALS. I DO NOT ASSUME ANY RESPONSIBILITY FOR ANY INJURIES OR DEATHS THAT OCCUR BY ANYONE WHO ATTEMPTS TO CATCH OR WRESTLE AN ALLIGATOR, CROCODILE OR ANY OTHER ANIMAL, FOR THAT MATTER.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Can't make terrestrial money.
> Might as well take it to the skies?


You think lack of maintenance due to poverty is bad on the ground ?
You don't want to SEE flying garbage cans !
When is the last time a wheel fell off an aircraft into someone's house ?
A propeller flew off and cut someone in half ?
An engine fell out ?


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

How many times did the government bailout the airlines? How many airlines went bankrupt? How many had to merge to stay afloat? The FAA won't even let drones fly around unregulated. The initial Uber investors must be calling their lawyers as I speak.


----------



## BAKAD (Feb 22, 2016)

Just Uber's MO to deflect from all its problems....Flying cars today what next cars to Mars? Standard procedure for them.

The big question is when does the board and investors say enough with the "crying wolf" and stop believing Uber.

Time to raise prices.......Try to stop the turnover by keeping good drivers.

Riders are now starting to make comments about so much bad press. And I say "If this is how treat their employees, competitors and government, you have know idea how badly they treat the drivers" WOW it gets them thinking.

Start losing the customer, big problem for Uber! Maybe they will make changes.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Jermin8r89 said:


> You liveing in the south you got gators you can hunt gators. Up north here got bears! Idk whats scarier to hunt


The greater Orlando area is blessed with both,

However the North American Drunkius Driveria kills far more people than either put together...


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

I know a guy who's cousin has a friend that swears uber is in development of a Star Trek like transporter system because he's seen a demo model. uber hopes to have it ready for people transport in 3 to 4 years.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

BAKAD said:


> Just Uber's MO to deflect from all its problems....Flying cars today what next cars to Mars?


"Fly me to the moon
And I promise you 5 stars"


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Francis Albert!


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

Speaking of snake oil, breaded gator tail deep fried in snake oil, hmm.... OK,OK! I'LL STOP TALKING ABOUT ALLIGATORS!!!!​


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Francis Albert!


Had to remove photo.
I'm over limit for this post.
Humming " Fly me to the moon"- sinatra


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Gung-Ho said:


> I know a guy who's cousin has a friend that swears uber is in development of a Star Trek like transporter system because he's seen a demo model. uber hopes to have it ready for people transport in 3 to 4 years.


Just tell them all: "Say no to drugs".


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

WOW !
Just saw on local news,Uber is " piloting" this program in Dallas & Dubai.
AND . . . They are PARTNERING WITH BELL HELICOPTER !
THIS IS REAL.
Bell can pull this off.
Say goodbye to Corporate helicopters in the city . . .
No more cheap used helicopters for PHI,& AIR LOGISTICS.



jonhjax said:


> Speaking of snake oil, breaded gator tail deep fried in snake oil, hmm.... OK,OK! I'LL STOP TALKING ABOUT ALLIGATORS!!!!​


Alligator meat is o.k.
I compare it to large shark meat.
Wide grain.white meat when fried. Alligator is tougher when fried.
You need to cook it down.Alligator Coubiyon is good. Cooked down in tomato sauce,onions,bell peppers ,ro tell tomato.pour over rice.
Tender. Now if you saw what alligators ate . . .
Had a nest of alligators when I worked at Halliburton. A15 foot ( momma?) Ended up in the parking lot one day on a weekend. Had to go.
Secretaries would not like 15 foot gator in parking lot. I was instructed " Not to let it go anywhere" . . .
( like I'm going to convince a small dinosaur not to go where it wants to)
I went get the forklift. Wasn't standing there within 30 feet of it.
Had a 2 footer on parking lot clean up pond." Snappy" ,because he would snap at dragon flies and miss constantly.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Good that I had the foresight to buy up all the worn-out Chinooks I could, to lease to Uber for the new Air Pool.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Good that I had the foresight to buy up all the worn-out Chinooks I could, to lease to Uber for the new Air Pool.


Govt auctions had a pile of blackhawks going for $250,000.00 each at auction recently. I'd rather have the surplus Lear NASA Gave up.
Nice fresh paint,no sand in the turbines . . .
Think they just sold a dozen helicopter out of Alabama.
( F.A.A. was selling off nice plots of land,access roads,rock pads where avionic nav aids have been removed. Some near nice lakes and hunting areas for just a few hundred each)( could have made a profit just renting a bobcat scooping up the rocks and selling them,the land was cheap,was in area of " Waterfront Gentrification" moving out the ******** and moving in upscale powerboat enthusiasts,had money making potential)


----------



## jonhjax (Jun 24, 2016)

If a flying uber crashes into the side of a building will uber say it was hijacked by terrorists?


----------



## Wardell Curry (Jul 9, 2016)

When I uber to work by air and show all my co workers my waybill, Im bound to get all the ladies, yo.


----------



## majxl (Jan 6, 2017)

Uber is trying hard to restore its tarnished image among the public and, most importantly, among rich investors to attract some badly needed cash!...we can expect more of those silly press releases from Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

majxl said:


> Uber is trying hard to restore its tarnished image among the public and, most importantly, among rich investors to attract some badly needed cash!...we can expect more of those silly press releases from Uber.


PAY DRIVERS !
DO NOT DISCOURAGE TIPPING !



Wardell Curry said:


> When I uber to work by air and show all my co workers my waybill, Im bound to get all the ladies, yo.


Thing is ,a full size helicopter can only operate in 40 Knott winds give or take. They would be grounded 50% of the time in Chicago alone !
( these things are made of beer can thickness aluminum and plexi glass plastic,wind will blow it off the roof)
( no door slamming passengers allowed !)
AND THEN . . . You need IFR( INSTRUMENT FLIGHT RATING) to fly at night. More Avionics and higher level of training required.
It will never be more than a novelty.

Imagine stepping out of your helicopter In a business suit,after a light rain,and Rotor wash throws pidgeon droppings and water all over you ! Seen it happen ( minus the suit)( seagull urine ,fish heads,defecations)


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

kcdrvr15 said:


> You can't even fly a large drone, a large kite ( ultra light acft) or even a hot air balloon with out FAA authorization, which includes flying lessons, ground school, drug testing, acft inspections, insurance and licensing. And Travis K thinks he can go around it ( faa regulations ) like he did with the dot and state and city programs for livery services. This is just another distraction to attract ignorant investors whom have too much greed and not enough commonsense. I predict by 2020 Travis K will be either dead or institutionalized ie in jail.


Maybe, or he'll be in a funny farm inventing flying pigs.


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I remember those.
> My dad kept the Popular Science collection next to the Playboys.
> Order of operations:
> Playboy, THEN popular Science.


I never made it to the stack of Popular Science... I guess the new issue of Playboy arrived faster than I could read them. I was 10, hey... I was trying to understand the jokes! (yeah, that's it)

And... Uber saying they want to *master flying cars* is similar to the Cleveland Browns deciding "what parade route they are going to take for their 2018 Super Bowl Parade!" #SMH Let's try winning a game first!


----------



## Mr Magoo (Aug 2, 2016)

Kalancik is taking too many shrooms


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

When the drunk college kids overload the flying car, it'll fall out of the sky. 
The upfront fare will be based on the road distance from origin to destination. The pilot would be paid for the straight line distance. 
If someone pukes out the window, would there be a cleaning fee for whatever gets hit by the puke falling from the sky. 
Hope there's an ejector seat to kick out unruly passengers mid flight. 
The pilot would get 1 star if it's windy
How would this be able to operate at airports, the most popular place for Uber rides.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

I understand the "puke" problem. This last Saturday night, about 11PM, I picked up 7 people from Horseshoe Casino. While crossing the Chicago Skyway bridge, the pax in the third row, right side, puked all over the floor and his seat. There rest of the trip was about 30 minutes with all windows down. At the end, I have never seen people exit a vehicle so fast, it was almost funny!! The tip was $20. I sent Uber the pictures and they almost immediately paid me $150 "cleaning and repair" fee. It took me about 2 hours to clean and deodorize the area. Unfortunately I had to cut the night short because of this.
In a flying car, I can just see the pax bail out with their parachutes. 
New UberVTOL requirement: All passengers must carry their own certified parachute in case of mid-air emergencies. 
The upfront fare would also have to include altitude reached and descent. The driver would still get the straight line rate at ground level.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Just wait until we announce the Uber Space Elevator.

We'll have it done in 2022.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

Tom Harding said:


> I understand the "puke" problem. This last Saturday night, about 11PM, I picked up 7 people from Horseshoe Casino. While crossing the Chicago Skyway bridge, the pax in the third row, right side, puked all over the floor and his seat. There rest of the trip was about 30 minutes with all windows down. At the end, I have never seen people exit a vehicle so fast, it was almost funny!! The tip was $20. I sent Uber the pictures and they almost immediately paid me $150 "cleaning and repair" fee. It took me about 2 hours to clean and deodorize the area. Unfortunately I had to cut the night short because of this.
> In a flying car, I can just see the pax bail out with their parachutes.
> New UberVTOL requirement: All passengers must carry their own certified parachute in case of mid-air emergencies.
> The upfront fare would also have to include altitude reached and descent. The driver would still get the straight line rate at ground level.


That's one case in which Uber is better than a taxi. A taxi driver would only get the $20 tip and fare, that's it


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

nickd8775 said:


> That's one case in which Uber is better than a taxi. A taxi driver would only get the $20 tip and fare, that's it


Depends on the municipality. I get $50 bodily fluids fee.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

If all these companies are working on these fly robots then im guessing.
No need for:
Doctors
Manufactures
Drivers
Builders
Bankers
Assistants
Actors/actresses
Teachers
Porn stars
Cheifs
No need for human control only to watch over the machiene like an idiot. Also get payed less as the CEO take all your money



Lowestformofwit said:


> "Fly me to the moon
> And I promise you 5 stars"


You cant lanf on the moon. We never left low earth orbit. NASA always says


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

This reminds me of something called the Skycar l heard about a while back. Guy named Paul Moller is the inventor of it. Basically it's a self driving flying car.

I heard the guy interviewed by Art Bell a few times. Basically his goal was a whole system of flying cars that were computer controlled, especially good for medium-sized trips like D.C. to Raleigh or Charlotte.

The site to see more is http://moller.com.

If I'm not allowed to post a link Google 'Paul Moller Skycar'. I'm surprised Travis hasn't either bought him out or stolen his technology.



Jermin8r89 said:


> If all these companies are working on these fly robots then im guessing.
> No need for:
> 
> Porn stars


There are *some* things a robot can't do


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Uber owned self driving cars cannot happen because Uber is NOT a taxi service - government regulations
Uber Flying cars cannot happen because Uber is not a "Sky cab" service - government regulation
Uber owned Taxi cannot happen because Uber must transfer requests to a real taxi service - government regulation
As I understand the restrictions on TNP services, no TNP can own any of the vehicles, including Uber, Lyft, VIA, Juno, etc.



DeplorableDonald said:


> This reminds me of something called the Skycar l heard about a while back. Guy named Paul Moller is the inventor of it. Basically it's a self driving flying car.
> 
> I heard the guy interviewed by Art Bell a few times. Basically his goal was a whole system of flying cars that were computer controlled, especially good for medium-sized trips like D.C. to Raleigh or Charlotte.
> 
> ...


Maybe there is a good possibility TK didn't know about MI, until you mentioned them. Now the cat is out of the bag!


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

Tom Harding said:


> Maybe there is a good possibility TK didn't know about MI, until you mentioned them. Now the cat is out of the bag!


I'm sure Travis will compensate me accordingly. After all we all know how fair and ethical he is...


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Gung-Ho said:


> I know a guy who's cousin has a friend that swears uber is in development of a Star Trek like transporter system because he's seen a demo model. uber hopes to have it ready for people transport in 3 to 4 years.


I heard that Uber is working on a time machine that's powered by unicorn farts.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I heard that Uber is working on a time machine that's powered by unicorn farts.


Uber, in it's quest to skirt regulations and laws, is going in with Telsa, in building the underground hyperloop. Travis believes all laws are for above ground transportation.
Booking fee: $20.00
Minimum Fare: $200.00
No driver
Up front fare pricing
Should be ready in 4 years or less
UberSuperPool


----------



## Flying16150 (Oct 5, 2016)

kcdrvr15 said:


> You can't even fly a large drone, a large kite ( ultra light acft) or even a hot air balloon with out FAA authorization, which includes flying lessons, ground school, drug testing, acft inspections, insurance and licensing. And Travis K thinks he can go around it ( faa regulations ) like he did with the dot and state and city programs for livery services. This is just another distraction to attract ignorant investors whom have too much greed and not enough commonsense. I predict by 2020 Travis K will be either dead or institutionalized ie in jail.


This is just to funny to waste a comment on


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Exclusive footage from Uber's flying car research labs.


----------



## Flying16150 (Oct 5, 2016)

Are we really getting this desperate for new subject matter?


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I heard that Uber is working on a time machine that's powered by unicorn farts.


I know a guy who's neighbor has an uncle that raises unicorns for their flatulence.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> PAY DRIVERS !
> DO NOT DISCOURAGE TIPPING !
> 
> Thing is ,a full size helicopter can only operate in 40 Knott winds give or take. They would be grounded 50% of the time in Chicago alone !
> ...


Uber flying cars don't have a pilot. No need for instrument rating. Even so, it won't matter. Doesn't matter if Bell is involved. They can't fly in the city. They can't fly in the wind, or heavy rain or icing conditions. Dubai isn't the USA.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Well then.
> 981 days til 2020.
> 1345 days til Dec 31, 2020.
> 
> ...


Not only is it a ridiculously short time period, but we're talking about the company who can't code an app right and hasn't been able to fix it in over 5 years. The clock doesn't even work right, I've been online for 4 hours and 95 minutes?


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

I hope you people really don't believe this...lmao! Next thing you know Uber is going to partner with Expedia for weekend getaways to the moon...lol! They sound like a penny stock or MLM scheme now. This is even too far fetched for those types of companies.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

Hogg said:


> Not only is it a ridiculously short time period, but we're talking about the company who can't code an app right and hasn't been able to fix it in over 5 years. The clock doesn't even work right, I've been online for 4 hours and 95 minutes?


I wonder of Uber engineers are like Uber Support? If they are, then they will miss their time frame by several hundred years. Considering that most of my contacts with Uber support has not been good.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> Just wait until we announce the Uber Space Elevator.
> 
> We'll have it done in 2022.
> 
> View attachment 115548


This is complete BS.
You've just outed yourself as the real Travis.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

rohit_cs said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...10ae4b0b6f6014b2a2f?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009
> 
> U.S. ride-hailing service Uber Technologies Inc expects to deploy flying taxi services in Dallas-Fort Worth, Texas, and Dubai in 2020, Chief Product Officer Jeff Holden said at the Uber Elevate Summit in Dallas.
> 
> ...


I suppose they didn't do a survey which asked: "If an Uber flying pilotless car arrived at your doorstep, would you climb in?"

I think they should do that one, before they invest millions, billions.



rohit_cs said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...10ae4b0b6f6014b2a2f?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009
> 
> U.S. ride-hailing service Uber Technologies Inc expects to deploy flying taxi services in Dallas-Fort Worth, Texas, and Dubai in 2020, Chief Product Officer Jeff Holden said at the Uber Elevate Summit in Dallas.
> 
> ...


Uber should partner with Moller, they've got a pilotless flying car, have for years

http://www.moller.com/moller_skycar400.html


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I heard that Uber is working on a time machine that's powered by unicorn farts.


One unicorn fart can power NYC for a month.


----------



## Tippy711 (Apr 14, 2017)

rohit_cs said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...10ae4b0b6f6014b2a2f?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009
> 
> U.S. ride-hailing service Uber Technologies Inc expects to deploy flying taxi services in Dallas-Fort Worth, Texas, and Dubai in 2020, Chief Product Officer Jeff Holden said at the Uber Elevate Summit in Dallas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arb Watson (Apr 6, 2017)

The only thing Uber will be flying by 2020 is a hot air balloon.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Arb Watson said:


> The only thing Uber will be flying by 2020 is a hot air balloon.


Already doing it in China, apparently.
http://time.com/4385199/uber-china-hot-air-balloon/


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> I heard that Uber is working on a time machine that's powered by unicorn farts.


Uber has clandestine farms just for the sole purpose of harvesting the flatulence of the unicorns. The thing is breeding unicorns in captivity is problematic to say the least. For example, young male unicorns are rammy at times and get their unicorn horn stuck in the darndest places, thus resulting in broken unicorn necks.


----------



## DeplorableDonald (Feb 16, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> One unicorn fart can power NYC for a month.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Well then.
> 981 days til 2020.
> 1345 days til Dec 31, 2020.
> 
> ...


This is not out of the question. Dubai starts their drone taxi service in July. 
Lilium is a two year old company and flew their first drone a month ago. The technology is already here and gets better every day. http://www.greencarreports.com/news...al-takeoff-and-landing-jet-first-flight-video


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

Ca$h4 said:


> *Uber smoking wrong chemicals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is where most of those speculative billions probably ended up.


----------



## Ubercide (Apr 20, 2017)

This is a great idea from Uber.
Here's aother idea:m for 2017: Lower your greedy commission rate and increase base rates so your drivers are not stuck in working class poverty. It might actually improve the service!


----------



## PoolMeOnce (Sep 9, 2016)

rohit_cs said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...10ae4b0b6f6014b2a2f?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009
> 
> U.S. ride-hailing service Uber Technologies Inc expects to deploy flying taxi services in Dallas-Fort Worth, Texas, and Dubai in 2020, Chief Product Officer Jeff Holden said


I say cocaine is one hell of a drug.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I remember those.
> My dad kept the Popular Science collection next to the Playboys.
> Order of operations:
> Playboy, THEN popular Science.


I met Molt when I was a kid. My buddy and I would ride our bikes over to the Kelso (Washington) airport where he designed and tested the Aerocar.


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

WHAT A LOAD OF BULLSHIT.

THIS IS PR FLUFF, remember it was announced just a few weeks ago that this company was losing $2.5 BILLIONS. Time to fire up the PR bullshit canon. It is amazing how every single media is relaying this PR piece without questioning it.

Put aside the unproved technology, just the federal regulatory approval process by the FAA would make it impossible to be ready by 2020.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I get $50 bodily fluids fee.


That's not too bad.
Which sperm bank are you with?


----------



## Ca$h4 (Aug 12, 2015)

EX_ said:


> This is where most of those speculative billions probably ended up.


*Uber's Workplace* Culture Is Full Of Drugs, Aggressive | The Daily ...
Feb 22, 2017 *...* *Uber*, the ride-sharing company, has been accused by more than 30 current and ... of having an uncontrolled, and aggressive *workplace* culture.
dailycaller.com/2017/02/22/news-for-uber-cant-get-much-worse-than-what-these-30-staffers-laid-out-to-the-nyt/

*http://dailycaller.com/2017/02/22/n...n-what-these-30-staffers-laid-out-to-the-nyt/*


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

It is really unfortunate that Uber has these internal problems! It is also unfortunate that Uber is run by greed and "success at any cost". 
As a driver, the biggest single complaint for me is Uber support. Plainly, they are a bunch of idiots. The second biggest problem is the driver's pay. When I started, the driver commission was 80%. Now it is 75% and 72% for UberXL. If Uber can increase the "booking fee" by 10% to 20%, they can also increase the time and mileage rates accordingly. For some reason Uber managers feel that increasing the driver's pay would decrease their business. It is just the opposite. A fare increase that increases the drivers pay would entice drivers from other ride share companies to sign on with Uber or drive more for Uber than the other. And adding the tip option has a good point and bad point. If the option were in the app, the driver MIGHT get more tips, but then that would be taxed. Cash tips are not taxed. For myself, I get just as much in Uber cash tips as I do in Lyft app tips. But remember, people use the ride-share companies because they are cheap and tipping is not in there budget (mostly). And whatever Uber does, so do the others.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

They should buy out all the IP from Dr. Moller's SkyCar that has never made it past testing. It would be at least a start instead of going from square 1...


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

Way to go Travis! I see your future..


----------



## massageuber (Apr 24, 2017)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> WHAT A LOAD OF BULLSHIT.
> 
> THIS IS PR FLUFF, remember it was announced just a few weeks ago that this company was losing $2.5 BILLIONS. Time to fire up the PR bullshit canon. It is amazing how every single media is relaying this PR piece without questioning it.
> 
> Put aside the unproved technology, just the federal regulatory approval process by the FAA would make it impossible to be ready by 2020.


Travis thinks the Fed's will be as easy as the states


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> This is not out of the question. Dubai starts their drone taxi service in July.
> Lilium is a two year old company and flew their first drone a month ago. The technology is already here and gets better every day. http://www.greencarreports.com/news...al-takeoff-and-landing-jet-first-flight-video


Three letters to squash your American dream...
FAA.



Bulls23 said:


> Way to go Travis! I see your future..


He's not even that fat. We've become such a body shaming culture.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

jfinks said:


> They should buy out all the IP from Dr. Moller's SkyCar that has never made it past testing. It would be at least a start instead of going from square 1...


Actually* BUY* someone else's IP? *Uber?*


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Three letters to squash your American dream...
> FAA.
> 
> He's not even that fat. We've become such a body shaming culture.


Exactly. So many regulations and airspace restrictions from the FAA. Good luck with this one. The technology isn't even there yet. There's a lot more to flying than being airborn.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Weight is a consideration when flying.
> Uber couldn't care less about it when WEIGHT overloads our cars destroying them.
> Aircraft can fall out of the sky when overloaded.
> 
> Smaller aircraft are very much regulated by weight.


I did hear that obesity cost the airlines an extra $750 million/year in fuel consumption.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> I did hear that obesity cost the airlines an extra $750 million/year in fuel consumption.


Probably costs Uber drivers more than that.
Air traveling machines FALL OUT OF THE AIR when over weight !

I


Lowestformofwit said:


> BREAKING NEWS:
> North Korea totally destroyed by stealth fleet of nuclear-armed flying taxis, which the US covertly launched overnight from a rank in Seoul.
> Kim Jong Nong reported to be "again having a bad hair day".


 ICan just imagine . . . . Kim Jong ordering hundreds of Ubers to use as bombers. . . .


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I can just imagine . . . . Kim Jong ordering hundreds of Ubers to use as bombers. . . .


They probably wouldn't have to worry about the cost of deadheading back to base.
And some may cancel on him if they get a decent surge ping on the way.
After all, there'll be a rush to get out of Seoul.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber claims they can pull this off in 1345 days?
> LMAO!


Less than that. Software developers and engineers don't work weekends and holidays like us drivers.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

*Hyperloop highway? You could travel from US to India in 3 hours for $50*
A tube transport company called ET3 said it has figured out a way to create a 'freeway' that its CEO Daryl Oster says can enable 'space travel on earth

Their dream is to create car-free cities within 5 years. Pipe dream?


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Uber claims they can pull this off in 1345 days?
> LMAO!


Think you'll find they're already "pulling it off", especially the guys in the PR/Media Departments.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Think you'll find they're already "pulling it off", especially the guys in the PR/Media Departments.


Question is, where are they going to finish?
I highly doubt they will be invited for the Money Shot.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

If it gives me free publicity, I'll _say_ I'm offering flying Limousines by 2050 to get the investor market chirping!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Instyle said:


> If it gives me free publicity, I'll _say_ I'm offering flying Limousines by 2050 to get the investor market chirping!


I'm in!
Please forward investor prospectus ASAP & include your bank a/c details & password for my prompt attention.


----------



## Instyle (Oct 18, 2014)

Lowestformofwit said:


> I'm in!
> Please forward investor prospectus ASAP & include your bank a/c details & password for my prompt attention.


This is the concept!










Please forward initial payment of 100 billion dollars!


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

I would like to give you that money, but some of us can't even afford 66c a day to stay in the personal transport business.
To shortcut the development costs, I've contacted Dietrich Mateschitz - he makes a drink that will "give you wings".


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> I would like to give you that money, but some of us can't even afford 66c a day to stay in the personal transport business.
> To shortcut the development costs, I've contacted Dietrich Mateschitz - he makes a drink that will "give you wings".







Courtesy of Dr. Demento.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

More double speak. Flying cars have five major problems, and those problems have hundreds of billions of dollars in their coffers. Fact: the first electric car was built in the early 1900's but never saw the light of day for almost 100 years (thanks to big oil, etc.). History... it repeats itself. Move along -- nothing to see here.










rohit_cs said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...10ae4b0b6f6014b2a2f?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009
> 
> U.S. ride-hailing service Uber Technologies Inc expects to deploy flying taxi services in Dallas-Fort Worth, Texas, and Dubai in 2020, Chief Product Officer Jeff Holden said at the Uber Elevate Summit in Dallas.
> 
> ...


----------



## PettyCab (Apr 2, 2017)

Well, I know one guy who can't wait till 2020.


----------



## Polomarko (Dec 20, 2016)

Like Trump, lie one after another.


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

Don't know what made me suddenly think of Fantasy Island.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Tom Harding said:


> *Hyperloop highway? You could travel from US to India in 3 hours for $50*
> A tube transport company called ET3 said it has figured out a way to create a 'freeway' that its CEO Daryl Oster says can enable 'space travel on earth
> 
> Their dream is to create car-free cities within 5 years. Pipe dream?


Astral Projection is free.
Just watch out for the guy in the hooded robes,path blocker.
Next they will charge a toll on the third eye highway.
Avoid Fluoride ,Drink Beer!
Humming " Kashmir" Led Zeppelin
. . .I am a traveler of both time and space . . .



Lowestformofwit said:


> Don't know what made me suddenly think of Fantasy Island.


But which astral plane shall we have the plane land on ,Boss ?



Trump Economics said:


> More double speak. Flying cars have five major problems, and those problems have hundreds of billions of dollars in their coffers. Fact: the first electric car was built in the early 1900's but never say the light of day for almost 100 years (thanks to big oil, etc.). History... it repeats itself. Move along -- nothing to see here.
> 
> View attachment 116378


If Tesla ( Nikola) had had his way,all cars would have run on electricity for a century,pulling power out of the air with an antenna,electricity stored and using the stratosphere as a generator.
Such a waste . . .
" What You Give"- Tesla( band)



TwoFiddyMile said:


> Courtesy of Dr. Demento.


Taco Air !
They can land a jet on a River Levee ! TACA airlines could land a jet like a smuggler !
Avianca El Salvador.
( you try landing a heavy jet with passengers on a flooded rain soaked levee with no engines)


----------



## Koolbreze (Feb 13, 2017)

rohit_cs said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...10ae4b0b6f6014b2a2f?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009 Uber in all its miserableness spends money on this crap but can't give drivers a raise since gas gas prices are going up.
> 
> U.S. ride-hailing service Uber Technologies Inc expects to deploy flying taxi services in Dallas-Fort Worth, Texas, and Dubai in 2020, Chief Product Officer Jeff Holden said at the Uber Elevate Summit in Dallas.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> But which astral plane shall we have the plane land on ,Boss ?


I'll get back to you - just give me a couple of Astral Weeks to think it over.
It's Too Late To Stop Now.
This post is a gratuitous plug for Van the Man *
* TwoFiddy to insert appropriate Morrison/Them video in reply.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> PAY DRIVERS !
> DO NOT DISCOURAGE TIPPING !
> 
> Thing is ,a full size helicopter can only operate in 40 Knott winds give or take. They would be grounded 50% of the time in Chicago alone !
> ...


You don't need an instrument rating to fly at night. All you need is the required flight time (solo and cross country) and you're good to go.

By the way; IFR stands for "Instrument flight rules," not "Instrument flight rating.

Or....as the joke goes, IFR means "I follow roads."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

phillipzx3 said:


> You don't need an instrument rating to fly at night. All you need is the required flight time (solo and cross country) and you're good to go.
> 
> By the way; IFR stands for "Instrument flight rules," not "Instrument flight rating.
> 
> Or....as the joke goes, IFR means "I follow roads."


Many do follow roads.
I had an x C.I.A. helicopter pilot who would chase cattle . . . never knew about the yellow tags in their ears till then . . .
No roads off shore. Must mean *" I follow Rigs" ( oil rigs)


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Weight is a consideration when flying.
> Uber couldn't care less about it when WEIGHT overloads our cars destroying them.
> Aircraft can fall out of the sky when overloaded


As long as the CG isn't wacky, an overloaded aircraft will fly just fine. What it won't do is achieve a positive rate of climb needed to take off in the first place. 

I fly an overloaded Cessna Hawk XP fairly often. It was loaded heavy enough I could just squeeze out a 100 fpm positive rate. I did this because I knew once I did my engine run-up and climbed to my altitude, the XP would have burned off enough fuel to bring my weight back down.

There are many tricks one can play. Departing in the morning vs. afternoon...as an example.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

rohit_cs said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry...10ae4b0b6f6014b2a2f?ncid=inblnkushpmg00000009
> 
> U.S. ride-hailing service Uber Technologies Inc expects to deploy flying taxi services in Dallas-Fort Worth, Texas, and Dubai in 2020, Chief Product Officer Jeff Holden said at the Uber Elevate Summit in Dallas.
> 
> ...


Assuming all the bugs of VTOL aircraft are worked to satisfy FAA requirements, there's a couple of practical things to consider. Where will these aircraft land? Riders currently have an expectation to be dropped off right in front of their destination----complain if you stop 20 feet short of where they want to go. In Chicago or any other major metropolitan area, how are these aircraft going to land in residential areas with heavy foliage, power lines and no open spaces. Are they planning to land/take off from busy downtown streets? I don't think that's feasible. Many questions and issues need to be addressed well ahead of anyone going out and celebrating that airborne taxis are imminent.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

and they will be offering trips to Mars by 2021


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

...And offering trips to the Andromeda Galaxy by 2022. We might as as well dream big since TK is notorious for being ridiciously overly ambitious, right?!


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> ...And offering trips to the Andromeda Galaxy by 2022. We might as as well dream big since TK is notorious for being ridiciously overly ambitious, right?!


Hell, Uber Support cannot even get the toll across the Chicago Skyway right. Just imagine an Uber trip to the moon and when you arrive and have paid the landing toll, Uber Support tells you that the landing toll :
We are not able to adjust the fare on this trip to include the toll. We're happy to reimburse you for tolls that should have applied to your trip automatically based upon your trip route. However, this toll does not fall into that category.
Or this:

We completely understand your frustration and are happy to reimburse for tolls that are not automatically added to a trip. Unfortunately, we do not have a record of this toll name and amount in your city, and cannot reimburse you at this time.

Please double check that the toll amount was submitted correctly, and this occurred while on a trip with Uber. You can submit a new request through the appropriate trip on your


----------



## rembrandt (Jul 3, 2016)

ABC123DEF said:


> ...And offering trips to the Andromeda Galaxy by 2022. We might as as well dream big since TK is notorious for being ridiciously overly ambitious, right?!


TK is still no match for EM in term of arrogance , anti worker attitude while defrauding investors and federal money at the same time. Both can team up and leave Mother Earth for good so that people can breath fresh air polluted by their toxic mouth fart.


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

rtaatl said:


> Exactly. So many regulations and airspace restrictions from the FAA. Good luck with this one. The technology isn't even there yet. There's a lot more to flying than being airborn.


It's not that bad.  Airspace is way easier to deal with now than it was in the past. Wanna slip through class C and B airspace? Piece of cake with a GPS. You should have tried it back in the day with VOR, NDB, ADF or plain ol' dead reckoning. 

The regs aren't that big of a deal either. I have an experimental RV6A I fly that uses a Mazda RX7 engine. Never had a problem with regulations yet.


----------



## scarnix (Feb 1, 2017)

Uber didn't say it would be dead in 2020.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> It's not that bad.  Airspace is way easier to deal with now than it was in the past. Wanna slip through class C and B airspace? Piece of cake with a GPS. You should have tried it back in the day with VOR, NDB, ADF or plain ol' dead reckoning.
> 
> The regs aren't that big of a deal either. I have an experimental RV6A I fly that uses a Mazda RX7 engine. Never had a problem with regulations yet.


Actually I remember NDB approaches and the ADF was quirky as hell. At that time they just started GPS overlays and WAAS was brand new. Flying works great because it's point to point, but implementing a taxi...not so much. You'll never be able to stay out restricted airspace for too long and not to mention there's not enough man power in approach control to track over flying vehicle within a 30 mile radius of Bravo airspace. Let's not even get into the unmanned part of it. Aside from that technology not existing yet, they'd have to write a completely different book of regs for it. I'm sure we can both agree..lol


----------



## OverTheBarrell (May 7, 2017)

So many Pax claim this.. and driverless cars.. like it's going to happen tomorrow...

but what they don't realize is that when driverless cars are real, and one company controls them, by by Uber X fares ... hello $$$



rtaatl said:


> Actually I remember NDB approaches and the ADF was quirky as hell. At that time they just started GPS overlays and WAAS was brand new. Flying works great because it's point to point, but implementing a taxi...not so much. You'll never be able to stay out restricted airspace for too long and not to mention there's not enough man power in approach control to track over flying vehicle within a 30 mile radius of Bravo airspace. Let's not even get into the unmanned part of it. Aside from that technology not existing yet, they'd have to write a completely different book of regs for it. I'm sure we can both agree..lol


Ahh my dream.. homebuilt with a rotary... yes airspace is much easier to deal with than 'Roads' ... 
and a craft can fly and navigate 100% in GPS .. as you know it's just old tech ... 
landing can be more difficult.


----------

